# Newspaper



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Thinking of getting a newspaper subscription, which one?
Globe or National Post?

Does the Post offer early morning delivery?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Yes, the NPost does do early morning delivery, as early as 6:30 am ... in downtown Toronto though. You might want to call them to confirm for your city/district though. Can't comment on G&M as never subscribed to them.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you thought about an online subscription? 

I like the G&M.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Not sure if you were asking me or MrMatt the question. If for me, no never considered an online subscription and never will if I can read it for online for free. Cheers,


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Was asking MrMatt, but you were welcome to answer of course 

True, free is better than paid for.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> Was asking MrMatt, but you were welcome to answer of course
> 
> True, free is better than paid for.


In this particular case, I actually need a physical paper, electronic won't cut it.
I went with the G&M, $180/6 months. It comes with online access, but not the epaper version.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Gotcha MrMatt.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Have the on line Globe which I like

Amazing in the old days would get the Globe few times a week and Wpg Free Press daily-----------hard copy, but hardly anymore

Times have changed!


----------

